# Congratulations



## Howard Stables (Feb 25, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]Hot Hot Heat HOF[/SIZE]
1999 ASPC/ASPR Gelding
_T-A-M-S Wise Guy x T.A.M.'s Fanta "C"_

*[SIZE=12pt]2008 ASPR Performance Pony of the Year[/SIZE]*
2008 World Grand Champion ASPR Country Pleasure
2008 Congress Grand Champion ASPR Country Pleasure

Now Owned By
[SIZE=12pt]Howard Stables[/SIZE]
Kathy Howard and Marvin & Kash Stucki
Beaverton, Oregon

Thank You.
Friendship Farm, Cathy and Sabrina Brubaker
Archbold, Ohio

To be shown in 2009 by Marci Stucki

www.HowardStables.com


----------



## SweetOpal (Feb 25, 2009)

Big Congrats to Sabrina, Hank and new owners Howard Stables!!!!!!


----------



## Leeana (Feb 25, 2009)

Congratulations, i have always admired that pony


----------



## midnight star stables (Feb 26, 2009)

Pretty boy, Congrats!


----------



## Mercysmom (Mar 19, 2009)

Congratulations - he is beautiful!

Denise


----------

